# 45378 or G0121



## vabrown1213 (Jun 28, 2011)

pt has personal history of colonic polyps. The findings are hemorrhoidectomy code 46221. Should I code with 45378 or G0121 as the first cpt code? Pt is medicare
New Coder


----------



## scorrado (Jun 29, 2011)

Did  you actually do a colonoscopy or a hemorrhoidectomy or both?  If you did a colonoscopy and the patients previous polyps were tubular adenomas then you would code G0105. Hope this helps!


----------



## jojogi (Jun 30, 2011)

scorrado said:


> Did  you actually do a colonoscopy or a hemorrhoidectomy or both?  If you did a colonoscopy and the patients previous polyps were tubular adenomas then you would code G0105. Hope this helps!



What if the pt has a history of polyps, type not stated, and a colonoscopy was done.  The indication sasy "Hx of polyp surveillance". This is a medicare patient.  Would you still use the G code (G0121)?


----------

